# Frage zu Fireworks CS3 - Slices, Rollover Effekt



## nullachtneun (7. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar:

Ich weiß dass man mit Fireworks (hoffe das heißt so) sensitive Links erstellen kann. Ich möchte aber um die verlinkten Slices eine Umrandung (rollover effect) haben. Da die Slices sehr ungenau zu verwirklichen sind. weiß ich nicht wie ich es bewerkstelligen kann damit es so aussieht wie unten.

Kann mir einer Sagen wie ich so etwas hinbekomme? Würdet ihr es auch mit Fireworks machen oder ratet ihr mir was ganz anderes?

Hier mal eine kleine Vorher - Nachher - Show

normales Bild:
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5355/die20backupartileryeh9.jpg

mit Rollovereffekt:
http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/8456/buaartfv0.jpg

bin sehr dankbar für jede/n Hilfe/Tipp. Hab diesen Effekt schon mal auf einer Website gesehen. Leider existiert die nicht mehr. 

Hab leider hier kein passendes Tutorial dazu gefunden. 

Danke und Grüße,
089


----------

